# Seeking Solheim Cup Accommodation



## 15 and lowering (Feb 18, 2011)

Seeking_Solheim Cup Accommodation
Hey Folks,

I need a little assistance. Our group of 34 people are attending the Solheim Cup and are seeking accommodation in one location. Any idea where to start? Not one hotel we phoned can accommodate the 34 of our golf society members.

Discussion closed - we've sorted our accommodation


----------

